# Hope for crappie lovers with ponds



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Here's an interesting article about triploid crappie for ponds. I'd like to see the same available for largemouth bass and perch. It would make management so much simpler and trophy class fish much easier.

http://www.ms-sportsman.com/details.php?id=361


----------



## beemoth (Aug 3, 2008)

that was an interesting article. 

here's a pic of a hybrid gill I caught today.
you know what he hit?
a fathead minnow. I don't think there are that many left and this one didn't go back in. Here's a pic of a channel cat also caught on a fathead minnow. Not bad for a 4 inch fingerling now 2 years later. he's eating size but I tossed him back in. I'm not sure whether the catfish is eating good or getting ready to spawn.
Happy 4th July to all.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

They look nice and fat and must be eating well. Those hybrids love minnows, I've even caught them on tiny standard bluegills from the trap. They also seem to like rebel craws.


----------

